
MAKERphone – an educational DIY mobile phone - jpm_sd
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/albertgajsak/makerphone-an-educational-diy-mobile-phone
======
jansc
This reminds me of
[http://alumni.media.mit.edu/~mellis/cellphone/](http://alumni.media.mit.edu/~mellis/cellphone/)
. I wonder how long the 600 mAh battery lasts...

